# The Nostalgia Thead.



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

I was going to put it in General Music or Gaming due to what I will post, but then I figured there are a shitload of things people get nostalgic about, so it would probably be better off in here 

Like the title says; this is for all those things that make you god damn nostalgic in the best kind of way. Books, places, movies, sounds, games, music, what-the-fuck-ever you want to post 

For me right now, the Tekken 3 OST and old Playstation demos are making me majorly nostalgic for the late 90s 





I fucking _love_ that late-90s electro style game music. It got me into electronica/industrial more than anything else.

GO!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh god, the PS1. Good times, man, good times.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2011)

Wonder what inspired this.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wonder what inspired this.




HOLY FUCK I REMEMBER THAT GAME.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wonder what inspired this.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

Some of the early PS2 stuff really gets me too, and the opening of Super Smash Bros. on N64... I remember watching that over and over again to see which characters the Master Hand would pick up


----------



## Yaris (Jun 10, 2011)

The fill at the beginning instantly makes me 8 years old again.

THPS!!


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 10, 2011)

This was my first car. I got it when i was 15 years old. Of course mine was all beat up, and I was working on fixing it up. I love that car though. So many good times were had in that car.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

Just discovered this site, looks like I'm going back to being 12

Toonami Aftermath | Space is the Place


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

This was the best mech based show ever.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 11, 2011)

-42- said:


> This was the best mech based show ever.




THIS. Damn, I was about to post exactly this.
I really miss that show...


----------



## Yaris (Jun 11, 2011)

I forgot to add...






Beyblades were my first hobby, and they became my life. I joined a Beyblade forum when I was 8.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 11, 2011)

Who else had one? Duh-da-duhhhhhh dun-na-nuhHH!!!!!!


----------



## Tree (Jun 11, 2011)

^Fuck yes to both of those! My Dagger still works


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 11, 2011)

This thread is fucking awesome!!
I love reminiscing about the 90's (childhood)

finally someone remembers dunkaroos!...lol




just 2 of many...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone beat me to Biker Mice From Mars (Fucking _awesome_ show   ) but so far no-one has posted...



Samurai Pizza Cats!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 11, 2011)

Too much, I can't be bothered.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


>






JeffFromMtl said:


>






TheDjentlman said:


>






Yaris said:


>





gunshow86de said:


>





spattergrind said:


>




My head is going to explode if I stay here much longer but for some additions from me...

Banjo series, Pokemon Stadium, hell pretty much N64 in general.

A lot of early PS1 as it was the first console I owned ESPECIALLY Crash 1 and Street Racer(that game was so terrible but hilarious)

And Megadrive games because I would play them at my friend's house so much before I got my ps1. Sonic 1 and 2 and a game that I'm kicking myself trying to remember the name of, but it was an all dinosaur fighting game.

And of course the very first game I ever played... Wolfenstein 3D, find it kinda hilarious it was my first game now.

Oh and I'm sure a lot of people are with me on this one.

BEEP-BA-BOOP-BA-BE-BOOP *crackle* ring *crackle* denurrrdenuurrr (bad dial up sound impression)


----------



## mayx (Jun 11, 2011)

and Zelda, Skateboards, crappy practice amp and Lego


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my fucking God, get me out of this thread, I'm going to cry. I think my love for you guys is well over 9000 already... T_T


To contribute now:

Any of the countless "Samus vs Ridley" themes from Metroid (though I like the one from Super Smash Bros. Brawl better):


The Norfair theme song from Super Metroid... This one destroys my insides:


I think I want to post everything Metroid here, but I don't want to annoy you people 

This song is too beautiful, and makes me extremely nostalgic every damn time:


And almost any other Zelda music from the N64

This song almost brings me to tears. Donkey Kong Country was the first videogame I ever owned, when I was like 6 or 7. This song is epic. Also, it reminds me A LOT of the chorus in "The Binaural Beat" by Canvas Solaris:


You guys are going laugh your ass off with this one  it's the opening theme to Digimon IN SPANISH. Yeah, as a kid I didn't know English, so everything I watched was in Spanish... Including this 



I think that's enough for now. I could continue on for fucking ever, but I'm gonna let you breathe now hahaha I'll chime in later with more stuff.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)

^ YES! The dial up tone! Fuck that was the most painful thing to hear every time you wanted to browse the net (read: watch terrible animations on crap yahoo sites that everyone made )

I'll also just throw these out there; Floppy disks, Duke Nukem 3d, Furby and Donky Kong Country 

Another big one for me;


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## projectjetfire (Jun 11, 2011)

Closely followed by: 



and then to relax:





And I still have all my toys


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)

^ I came a bit late to the Transformers party. I remember watching one of the movies while I was in hospital when I was 5, and I _adored_ the toys, but I got more into Beast Wars as a kid


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 11, 2011)

Capcom Vs SNK 2. 

Namely the A-Groove custom combos. Gunter's vids were so sick...

























And the scariest of them all:


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 11, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ I came a bit late to the Transformers party. I remember watching one of the movies while I was in hospital when I was 5, and I _adored_ the toys, but I got more into Beast Wars as a kid


----------



## MikeH (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## spattergrind (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Static (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 11, 2011)

^ That has got to be liked. "Zero to Hero" is such a cool song!


----------



## Static (Jun 11, 2011)

^

forgot to add this one too






Didnt realize Jonny and Haji were so small


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 11, 2011)

I would watch this every saturday/sunday without fail. I'm gonna get the boxset soon too


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)

Crash Bandicoot 1 FTMFW. Best game of the series, without question. Same goes for Spyro 1 (though I did enjoy 2 quite a lot also...)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 11, 2011)

Nostalgia just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2011)

CRASH BANDICOOT, SPYRO, KENAN & KEL AND EIFFLE 65!  Sorry, just had a nostalgiagasm.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 12, 2011)

ANYTHING Metroid. It was my life! I remember going with my dad to dumpster dive for numerous materials (cardboard carpet roll, bubble wrap, random metallic things) to make my own arm cannon. The biggest problem was finding a NERF gun or something that would also fit inside it. Needless to say I was the happiest kid on the block and the most popular of my nerdy friends of the time.


I need to plug my Genesis back in when I get a chance.


I still play my Gamecube. There's nothing wrong with that... is there?
Anyway, this is one of the things that prompted me to get a Gamecube.


There was also Custom Robo

I almost cried watching that, knowing that they'll probably never make another Custom Robo game. I loved it to death. Was my absolute favorite Gamecube game. Still play it from time to time.
The soundtrack is fucking amazing, by the way. I can't watch the gameplay videos (hurts too much). The game touched me, in a way... can't describe it.
And yes, I'm a big softy when it comes to nostalgia.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> There was also Custom Robo
> 
> I almost cried watching that, knowing that they'll probably never make another Custom Robo game. I loved it to death. Was my absolute favorite Gamecube game. Still play it from time to time.
> The soundtrack is fucking amazing, by the way. I can't watch the gameplay videos (hurts too much). The game touched me, in a way... can't describe it.
> And yes, I'm a big softy when it comes to my nostalgic video games.




Nah too recent, I prefer it's predecessor, the almighty Robo Pit!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure how big that one will be for anyone else, but I was searching for that game for fucking ever after playing the demo on the Winter Releases '98 disc that came with Spyro, but could *never* for the fucking life of me find it  Amazing fun 






Gran Turismo 1  Realistic physics are not an option in 1998 

I only ever got to see the smallest amount of it, but I remember the toys (and not having them  );


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 12, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


>



Argh! I have this, my head is exploding again.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)

It was the first video game I ever owned  I sold it the year before last though, along with my NES and all ~20 other games 

EDIT: And now I have the theme song stuck in my head


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 12, 2011)

My favorite anime ever... I recently got the entire series plus all of the movies that have come out (plus the remakes), and I'm always on the verge of crying every time I watch it! 


Rurouni Kenshin/Samurai X... My second favorite anime. I remember I wanted to be like Kenshin  a badass with crazy skills, but humble and ultra nice. I'm like that now, except I don't have crazy skills on guitar 


I remember liking Soul Hunter just because the girls were hot  and because I absolutely loved the opening theme:


And this: Possibly the coolest and most badass anime opening ever made. Incredible series as well.


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 12, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> And this: Possibly the coolest and most badass anime opening ever made. Incredible series as well.




My favorite anime. I dont know what it is, maybe I need to watch more anime or something, but its one of the most well done animes ive seen.
Its not blown over the top about robots or samurai anything like that. Thats probably why its refreshing to me. It sometimes doesnt feel like an anime, besides Edward...lol.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been on a serious Spice Girls kick lately. I loved them as a kid..shit I still love them. Ah..things were much easier back then.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 12, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


>


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 12, 2011)

^ I had not seen that in freaking YEARS. I didn't even remember it existed. I don't even remember what ReBoot was about  but I remember liking it a lot!


----------



## Jakke (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll add a few things:




(Mainly this, I still almost get tears in my eyes when I think about it)



*EDIT*

I add these too, same games but more epic:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0qA7n4-E-Y
(When I listen to this, I do get tears in my eyes) (for some reason the embed failed.... Well, it doesn't kill you to click on a link, I hope)


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 12, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


>



Hahaha awesome. I still have mine from when I was a kid. Definitely one of my favorite toys ever growing up.


----------



## DVRP (Jun 12, 2011)

Basically any show I watched as a kid on YTV. I get so stoked when I see Reboot is on late!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 12, 2011)

PC gaming:













Too many to remember!

EDIT: Oh and if you used to play blueforce, here is everything you've already done while playing it.. at least once... ahahhah


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Just found this, they disabled all the audio tracks in the ones I could find because of copyright crap but this one is still good!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my god how could I have forgotten...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my god I forgot one...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yaris said:


> The fill at the beginning instantly makes me 8 years old again.
> 
> THPS!!




YES YES YES!!!!!!! 

Exactly!! I was a bit younger then you i think, still heard it on THPS though, i'm only 16, but it made a HUGE impression on me,

Man, this thread is so epic..... i'm crying...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 12, 2011)

These magazines.






I swear, I will buy these of anyone...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> These magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sell you my complete collection for $10,000.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 12, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I'll sell you my complete collection for $10,000.



If these magazines taught me anything, it's not to buy anything that's only as a nostalgia novelty and not for pure long term for a king's ransom. 






























































































































































































































































Spoiler



I'll give you 50 bucks....


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 12, 2011)

You drive a hard bargain.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 12, 2011)

In all seriousness, if I didn't ask my mum to buy me issue 1 all those years ago, I wouldn't have known anything about Japanese culture. Those magazines were honest and so ahead of their time. They helped me be critical and choose my games carefully.


----------



## -42- (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## kamello (Jun 13, 2011)

^ fucking awesome
after seeing some posts i would say i really miss:

-pokemon
-the land before time
-age of empires, but thanks god i still play that game with everyone at my
school (loser power ftw)
-Digimon
-Medabots
-good ol' Green Day and pop punk
-System of a down, the first metal band i ever heard <3
-being obsesed with drawing, im doing that a lot recently
-the last animated series i saw, Avatar, the Last airbender and probably my favourite
this 

and finally this 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

a Chilean TCG, i think some editions were exported into the states though


----------

